# Dryer tripping circuit breaker



## rageous (Sep 22, 2009)

I have a Kenmore 90 series dryer about 10 years old, and have never had an issue with it until now.
The dryer runs for about 10 minutes and trips the breaker. 
Does anyone know what a problem for this symptom maybe?
I am going to pull the dryer tonight and I need a place to start my trouble shooting.
Thanks


----------



## kok328 (Sep 22, 2009)

Start by amp probing the circuit to see if it is pulling excessive amperage on the circuit.
This will eliminate the possibility of a weak circuit breaker that needs to be replaced.
Is this an electric dryer or a gas dryer (the 90 series comes in both types)?
Rather than running down a lengthy list of possible causes, I'll wait and see which type of dryer I'm troublshooting.


----------



## rageous (Sep 23, 2009)

kok328
I have an electric dryer


----------



## kok328 (Sep 23, 2009)

Start with an amp probe on the circuit breaker, then check the heating element and then check the dryer motor.  This is where most of the current is being used and will most likely lead you to the problem.


----------



## rageous (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks kok328!!


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Sep 24, 2009)

My sister has a Whirlpool electric dryer (Whirlpool makes Kenmore laundry machines for Sears).

She was starting to get shocks from her dryer.  It turns out that one of the wires that go down to the stuff below the tumbler inside the machine was rubbing on the exterior of the tumbler.  Eventually friction wore the plastic insulation off the wire, and the bare copper conductor came into contact with the metal drum so that you could get a shock from the tumbler if you opened the dryer door.

You should be able to buy a Whirlpool dryer service manual at any applicance parts store.  I'd take the model number of the dryer down to any appliance parts store and they'd be able to tell you who made the dryer.  Buy a service manual for that make of dryer and take the front panel off the dryer and look for any wires that could be rubbing against the tumbler.

If your dryer i the same model as hers, they're a breeze to repair.


----------



## rageous (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks Nestor


----------

